# Pork on the brain



## bill ace 350 (Jun 4, 2019)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.fo...tapeworm-larvae-in-your-brain-looks-like/amp/


----------



## crazymoon (Jun 4, 2019)

BA350, WOW!


----------



## bill ace 350 (Jun 4, 2019)

That's what I thought!
I've been trying to find a source for "Certified Pork" for use in dry cured products,  but until I do, I think I'll have to freeze the pork at the required temperatures and time....


----------

